

Hacker News for Marketing? - dwong

I'm wondering if there's a Hacker News type site for marketing. I've found a few forums for design.<p>Browsing forums seems to help me learn through osmosis. Are there any quality forums that discuss marketing?
======
JayNeely
Rand Fishkin (SEOmoz CEO) and Dharmesh Shah (HubSpot co-founder / CTO) are
working on a site for this now:

[https://plus.google.com/111294201325870406922/posts/1dJvk7Ax...](https://plus.google.com/111294201325870406922/posts/1dJvk7AxHbp)

